# South East Arachnid Show 30/1/2011



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The First Annual South East Arachnid Show (SEAS), organised by Invicta Arachnid Club, is held on 30th January 2011.
Open from 11am - 5pm

This will be the only arachnid trade show in the south east of England.

The trade show will be held at the Ashford International Hotel in Ashford, Kent and sits just off junction 9 on the M20 so will be a doddle for you to find. The full address of the venue is as follows.

Ashford International
Simone Weil Avenue,
Ashford,
Kent,
TN24 8UX

The best ways of getting to the trade show are; by car, as previously said we are just off junction 9 of the M20, it is also just 23 miles from Dover ferry port for anyone coming from the continent. By train, the venue is 3 miles from Ashford international train station that is on the high-speed rail link so you can get there in no time at all and there is a short bus ride between the station and venue.

There is a small entry fee to enter the premises, the prices are as follows.
Adult - £3
Child (5yrs-15yrs) - £1.50
Child (under 5) – Free
O.A.P - £1.50

More information can be found on the Invicta Arachnid Club site: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Home
Those interested in trading at the show should visit here: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Traders Information


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

is there going to be a lot of tables there pete

might be a worthy trip for the family?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

yes, this is projected to be the largest show in this part of the country specific to arachnids. Traders from the UK and Europe are invited but Invicta also want to encourage hobbyists to sell off their captive bred stock, so if you have some sales and can share a table with others here's your opportunity.
Invicta encourages family participation, the club is full of family members and has a great family feel. Its also the oldest arachnid club in the country and often has great speakers at its monthly meetings including Andrew Smith, Ray Hale etc.
As we get nearer to the event I shall try to get a list of likely stall holders but I expect you'll see a number of the usual suspects


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

does that mean no dead/dried bugs?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL, I think thats definite, its not a part of the hobby that I enjoy, nor Chris but its obviously a part of the hobby that's catered by Kempton AES. 
I shall raise this with Chris to clarify as I will do with any questions that are raised.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I will definitely be coming over for this! I'll go to a Folkestone Invicta game on the Sat, then this in the Sunday! 
So.. who has a spare settee?


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> LOL, I think thats definite, its not a part of the hobby that I enjoy, nor Chris but its obviously a part of the hobby that's catered by Kempton AES.
> I shall raise this with Chris to clarify as I will do with any questions that are raised.


excellent
cheers pete, hopefully see you there

kev: victory:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Will see everyone there :2thumb:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I shall most probably come along to, would definitely be interested to see a list of the breeders who will attend closer to the time.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd love to go, it's not far away from my home but I'm at uni now which is too far away .


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

> yes, this is projected to be the largest show in this part of the country specific to arachnids


could this also be the ONLY show in that part of the country specific to arachinds making it the largest by default lol



> Its also the oldest arachnid club in the country


older than the bts? (let me guess bts is a society not a club lol)

anyways good luck with it. I would like to attend but blackpool to there is a little too far for me this time around.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Obviously it's an arachnid show, and as you've said there will be no dead bugs there (well none that are supposed to be dead anyway!), but will there be other live inverts there such as mantids etc...?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> could this also be the ONLY show in that part of the country specific to arachinds making it the largest by default lol
> 
> 
> older than the bts? (let me guess bts is a society not a club lol)
> ...


I feel your pain, I'm in Lancaster.


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

Awsome stuff im sure i will defenetly attend this show, coz i have already missed both the Kempton shows this year.
I might even stock up!!! cool stuff, see u all there!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Can one of the organisers please pass details onto Matthew from custom aquaria on 01933356894. booking info etc. I am sure he will be up for doing a stand at this show. and I, as always am up for working said stand.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> could this also be the ONLY show in that part of the country specific to arachinds making it the largest by default lol
> 
> 
> older than the bts? (let me guess bts is a society not a club lol)
> ...


do u live in blackpool then?



vivalabam said:


> I feel your pain, I'm in Lancaster.


ur not far from me im in blackpool


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeh i'm in blackpool area aswell and all the shows seem to be too far away to warrant attending


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah really, that's awesome, I'm not alone up here then. >_< Yeah I know, it sucks because I'm from Essex normally, it's only like an hour or so away.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Im from Nibiru can anyone swing by and pick me up???

:hmm:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> ur not far from me im in blackpool


no fleetwood, but people know of blackpool better which is why I said it.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Well folks.. I will be slumming it from Belfast, utilising the best system of buses our companies can muster.. so could we not just meet up along the way? It would be good craic


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I suppose I could look into a coach, they are pretty cheap but take like 10 hours.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

That is why I was thinking of doing it together.. it would be a laugh!
The stops on the bus are handy for a lot of people (Like I would join at Liverpool), and the fares are cheap as hell.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Just had a look, it costs nearly £40 and takes 10 hours, I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Im from Nibiru can anyone swing by and pick me up???
> 
> :hmm:


 
dont worry bro youll get a free lift around 2012


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> dont worry bro youll get a free lift around 2012


Haha


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> Can one of the organisers please pass details onto Matthew from custom aquaria on 01933356894. booking info etc. I am sure he will be up for doing a stand at this show. and I, as always am up for working said stand.


Hi, I can pass those details on to Chris, our chairman, but it would be much better if you could provide him a direct link to the Traders information page which also has the booking forms and map links, please and thanks:
Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Traders Information

Ive also asked Chris a number of questions that have already been raised, hopefully we'll have a reply soon.
It might be worth considering an overnight stay the night before in one of the local hotels. You're likely to bump into other people visiting and possibly some of the European traders at the bar, nudge nudge


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Hi, I can pass those details on to Chris, our chairman, but it would be much better if you could provide him a direct link to the Traders information page which also has the booking forms and map links, please and thanks:
> Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Traders Information
> 
> Ive also asked Chris a number of questions that have already been raised, hopefully we'll have a reply soon.
> It might be worth considering an overnight stay the night before in one of the local hotels. You're likely to bump into other people visiting and possibly some of the European traders at the bar, nudge nudge


I may have to follow you there lol. I will be going


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

So far there's interest/booked tables from at least one German dealer, Custom Aquaria, House of Spiders, BTS, Della Golding, and two local pet shops as well as private sellers. Quite a few ppl are yet to commit which is quite common but the tables are likely to be confirmed as we approach Christmas.
I'm in the process of contacting a variety of sellers about tables.
Anyone who has recommendations for companies to contact please let me know, or better still direct them to the links above.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> So far there's interest/booked tables from at least one German dealer, Custom Aquaria, House of Spiders, BTS, Della Golding, and two local pet shops as well as private sellers. Quite a few ppl are yet to commit which is quite common but the tables are likely to be confirmed as we approach Christmas.
> I'm in the process of contacting a variety of sellers about tables.
> Anyone who has recommendations for companies to contact please let me know, or better still direct them to the links above.


 
superb cant wait for this event pete


----------



## skydog (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Pete
Met you at the Invicta summer bbq with my daughter. Hope to come to your October meet (been busy so far). Will def attend the SE show at the end of Jan. Looking forward to expanding the collection which currently stands at four ...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Skydog, I remember you. Was it your daughter that chose the winners at the show?

I had my Essex meet in September - a great day, a good visit to the Reptile sanctuary and Cold Blooded. The next one will be in March or April. Hopefully we'll see you at Invicta again soon or at SEAS.


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

LeviathanNI said:


> I will definitely be coming over for this! I'll go to a Folkestone Invicta game on the Sat, then this in the Sunday!
> So.. who has a spare settee?


 
We do and we're going too, if you wanna kip in our spare bedroom your more then welcome lovey


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Oldcorn said:


> We do and we're going too, if you wanna kip in our spare bedroom your more then welcome lovey


Superb!! Book that!


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be going (hopefully anyways), All depends on money i guess though, and how fit i am on the day as i have sciatica  . 

It's not far from me at all taking me 1hour and 04mins, but that includes 2 changes. Annoying this is paying £21.70 just for train return, and then a long walk from station to location (which wont be fun having sciatica)...

And then a problem of having money as im a student, and then travelling home on the train, and bus with tarantulas. 

I really hope i can make it


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

We're hoping this will be a busy show and hopefully there will be plenty of people coming from a variety of directions and distances. As with many other shows people often find lifts and help getting to the venue or from the station to the venue.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> We're hoping this will be a busy show and hopefully there will be plenty of people coming from a variety of directions and distances. As with many other shows people often find lifts and help getting to the venue or from the station to the venue.


Il be coming ain't to far from me! Pete u got any pics of ur commune setups u got me wanting some obts now


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Il be coming ain't to far from me! Pete u got any pics of ur commune setups u got me wanting some obts now


 
do it do it do it.... hehehe I got a commune a these off pete 

Jay remember there old world, nasty ass.... I remember reading.. you saying about keeping the nastier varieties with ya having a babe....


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Oldcorn said:


> We do and we're going too, if you wanna kip in our spare bedroom your more then welcome lovey


I actually had to get my Map out to see where Somerset is:blush:
Should be easy enough to get to


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> do it do it do it.... hehehe I got a commune a these off pete
> 
> Jay remember there old world, nasty ass.... I remember reading.. you saying about keeping the nastier varieties with ya having a babe....


Yeh I no that's the only reason I don't have any as of yet although im
looking to move some where with a shed I can heat, i didn't think the ones u bought were for sale I was tempted to ask but was a little off put by my little girl if I do il just have to maleit super escape proof they should make glass spider cabinets like vivs stacks would be good


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

It's the slings that worry me so small could be mistaken for a uk native since I got my chilobrachy everytime I see a random spider in my house I have to make sure it ain't it on the lose I had some seriously weird spider in my house yesterday some weird stripey yellow thing and some mental little jumping spider kept threating me the other day I knew it was a jumping spid but had to make sure it weren't one of my slings escaped as it was so angry


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's my community in the earlier days:









You can see a few slings and the old sac in this pic


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

I will be booking a couple of tables soon.... See Ya'll there!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

excellent Gar, I was just about to email you, you've saved me the bother 
Will be great to see you there. Will you be bringing trapdoors and trues?


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Will you be selling anything there pete ?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

yes, I hope to have the fruits of my loins there, quite what I won't know til nearer the date, I have a lot of fingers crossed.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> yes, I hope to have the fruits of my loins there, quite what I won't know til nearer the date, I have a lot of fingers crossed.


Shweet. I cant wait


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> excellent Gar, I was just about to email you, you've saved me the bother
> Will be great to see you there. Will you be bringing trapdoors and trues?


I'll have three or four species of "trues" sorting out some trapdoors soon hopefully.

I'll pop over that P.striata for you too... I'll be staying over the night before so if you know anywhere good for a pint/live music let me know :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

tempted to do so myself, sod the cost, a crazy weekend with spider folk. I'll look into what's nearby.


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> tempted to do so myself, sod the cost, a crazy weekend with spider folk. I'll look into what's nearby.


Do it mate!


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

I wanna come!
Might see if anyone from around here will give me a lift and/or blag one off a non-spidey friend :hmm:


----------



## downeys (Mar 16, 2010)

just double checking but is this a reptile show lol?


----------



## downeys (Mar 16, 2010)

just double checking but is this a reptile show


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll be there.

If anyone needs a lift from the Chelmsford area, just drop a pm.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> If anyone needs a lift from the Chelmsford area, just drop a pm.


Makes me wish I was back home even more now.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

downeys said:


> just double checking but is this a reptile show


no, there are no reptiles at this show, arachnids only as the insurance doesnt cover reptiles unfortunately.


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm def gunna be coming as im 10 mins down the road - good times. 

Any mantids ? even tho there a bug hehe ?


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Finally a show with with just arachnids  I missed BTS lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Obviously I can't itemize the stock of dealers attending but the intention is to have a broad range of inverts available. Martin Goss has confirmed attendance so we should see a range of bugs and spiders but unfortunately Virginia Cheeseman will only be an attendee. Graham at Metamorphosis is a possible, depending on the weather.
As always, if the dealers believe there's a demand they may decide to attend, so there's no harm in asking them


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Obviously I can't itemize the stock of dealers attending but the intention is to have a broad range of inverts available. Martin Goss has confirmed attendance so we should see a range of bugs and spiders but unfortunately Virginia Cheeseman will only be an attendee. Graham at Metamorphosis is a possible, depending on the weather.
> As always, if the dealers believe there's a demand they may decide to attend, so there's no harm in asking them


Will TSS be there ?


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Poxicator: Who is the european dealer that will be selling?


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> Can one of the organisers please pass details onto Matthew from custom aquaria on 01933356894. booking info etc. I am sure he will be up for doing a stand at this show. and I, as always am up for working said stand.


fancy makin a detour and pick a brother up?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Peter Grabowitz is the confirmed dealer but applications are/have been made to Thomas Vinmann, Soren Rafn, Sven Koeppler, Michael Scheller, Jean Michele Verdez,
Thomas Froik and Nicolai Pederssen. Possibly others, again if you have any suggestions let us know.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

TSS have booked tables
BTS have booked tables
Della Golding has placed bookings
Peter Grabowitz will have a variety of species on offer and intends to bring along some species that were absent from Kempton AES.
There are 3 tables of tank and 13 tables of equipment from a variety of traders
There are 3 more livestock dealers with a total of 15 tables
Invicta will have tables there as will at least one other arachnid club.
Shop local shops have booked tables
Gareth at Predator or Prey, Martin at mini-beasts, Custom Aquaria, House of Spiders and a variety of other dealers have also expressed an interest in tables.

It is our intention to make sure that the show represents not only tarantula but an array of Inverts and with the help of some very well respected people we are approaching a variety of dealers to represent themselves at what we hope will be a very well stocked and attended annual show.

Anyone interested in placing a booking should follow this link for a form:
https://acrobat.com/#d=kCr*wokRwuQJIRSggRV1xg


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet. Cant wait


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Peter Grabowitz is the confirmed dealer but applications are/have been made to Thomas Vinmann, Soren Rafn, Sven Koeppler, Michael Scheller, Jean Michele Verdez,
> Thomas Froik and Nicolai Pederssen. Possibly others, again if you have any suggestions let us know.


Thanks. I was hoping you were going to say that.

Having Peter there will be enough to secure my ticket for the day!

Even better if the others can make it!

>>>goes off to see about tickets/membership


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow this is starting to look really good. I managed to convince my OH that it would be a great thing to go to. Which means i'm now being taken to my first Invert/Arachnid show.......Rock on :2thumb:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Shall be my first aswell. 
:2thumb:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm hoping to pick up another T when I'm there. Hopefully. Only got my first recently. Its really small and young but I think I'm getting hooked already :flrt:


----------



## roger weeks (Oct 23, 2010)

*s.e.a.s*

i live in milton keynes and am wondering if it would be worth spending £43 on train ticket as i have never been to a arachnid show and i am looking to increase my collection as in milton keynes it hard to find any tarantulas without buying on internet, it would be good to have alook at other t's that are available in the flesh


----------



## saint (Jun 19, 2010)

*hey!*

Its quite close to me, so i think that i'll go, anybody in the sussex area wanna share my car??? : victory:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Bumping to remind everyone!


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

cheers empire. quite excited now. looking to get a desert hairy,a boehmei and if there ,there a few mantids


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm off so will drag Selina along (not that she needs dragging!).


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mark75 said:


> I'm off so will drag Selina along (not that she needs dragging!).


Nopes no dragging needed


----------



## Ryanrs (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm, 20 miles down the road from me, think i may take a trip down  See you all there!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The first hall is now almost fully booked using 68 tables but we have another hall that we are taking orders for.

Some confirmed bookings:
Jays exotics have booked 4 tables, 
Custom aquaria 3 tables, 
Martin Goss (mini-beasts) 3 tables
Amazing reptiles (selling inverts and reptile equipment) 2 tables
invicta 5 tables
AES 4 tables
Peter Grabowitz 4 tables.

Some confirmed interest:
House of spiders, 
The Spider Shop, 
British Tarantula Society

I've decided to book a room at the Ashton International Hotel, which are doing deals at the moment via the internet. I should be there early on Saturday to make use of the hotel, including the swimming pool and propping up the bar. Great opportunity to talk to some of the breeders and society members.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi all

We have now taken enough bookings to fill the main hall, and it looks like the second hall will be quite full also. 

The Dealers have shown a lot of faith in us to book at a new show tucked away in the southeast corner of the country in the middle of winter, what we need now is a huge turnout so the dealers can make a nice profit and come back for SEAS 2012.

The event will be advertised on KMFM radio Ashford 5 times a day for the 7 days before the show will be advertised in local press all over Kent, but it is you the true enthusiasts we will have to attract to make the show a success.

I know SEAS will be too far for many of you but i would ask that those of you who are within a couple of hours travel of the show come and have a great day.

There are great transport links to Ashford, the hotel is on jct 9 M20, Ashford international station is 35mins from london St Pancras on the high speed link or 55 to 75 mins from Waterloo,The station is 3 miles from the hotel.

Ashford international Hotel is the largest conference hotel in Kent, the two halls are carpeted and central heated, there are a number of bars and eateries available at the hotel on the day to make SEAS a comfortable happy experience for all who attend and plenty of bargains as well.

With your help SEAS will become a regular event on the Tarantula map.

See you there, and for those arriving the day before, see you at the bar.

*Latest:* We're finalising The Spider Shop with 5 tables "lot of new stock for the show"
and Michael Scheller with 6 tables.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We shall be coming along . Think we are meeting up with Noel on the way and driving in convoy lol


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

I'll be there I hope!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biffy said:


> I'll be there I hope!!!


Will be nice to meet ya finally lmao. Especially since my naughty girlie ate the male


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Will be nice to meet ya finally lmao. Especially since my naughty girlie ate the male


Yes indeed we have to sort out a meet!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biffy said:


> Yes indeed we have to sort out a meet!!


Yup we shall lol. Im sure everyone can work out where Pete is. Just listen out for singing lol


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Lol yeah I remember him singing at the last bts show!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

singing! now there's an idea!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> singing! now there's an idea!


Like you need us to remind ya :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Wish I could go.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Eeee! I can't wait!. :blowup:


Especially sitting on Noel's (Dr3d) gear stick for the journey. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Wish I could go.


 

Sort it out then and make it happen, remember the powers of girly persuation................ use them!!!!!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> Sort it out then and make it happen, remember the powers of girly persuation................ use them!!!!!


I might be able to swing it if I go to the dentist. :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Looks like Mark will be giving me spending money :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*???????????*

Just wondering if the S.E.A.S is goin to be similar to the BTS show,...as in the amount of different species avaliable for sale?????


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

OGRE1987 said:


> Just wondering if the S.E.A.S is goin to be similar to the BTS show,...as in the amount of different species avaliable for sale?????


I'm guessing there will be a wide range of species available. : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OGRE1987 said:


> Just wondering if the S.E.A.S is goin to be similar to the BTS show,...as in the amount of different species avaliable for sale?????


Presume so


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

OGRE1987 said:


> Just wondering if the S.E.A.S is goin to be similar to the BTS show,...as in the amount of different species avaliable for sale?????


As with all shows, the traders often bring a large range of species for sale and SEAS hopes to include some great new stock available from the likes of TSS and Mini-Beasts, Traders from Germany bringing species we rarely see in the UK and a wide range of invertebrates from a variety of traders.
We're hoping it will be a mix between the live species available at Kempton AES and the BTS expo. 
However, there are also plenty of traders selling equipment, videos, books and lots of advice available.

One of the things many people love about these events is the opportunity to socialise with forum friends, put faces to names and share information. 

oh, and the bar the night before!


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Just got my shift pattern for 2011 and Im off on the 30th so deffo coming for this with the wife and kids and hopefully some xmas money :2thumb:

Does anyone know what buses are like on a sunday?.....cant decide whether to drive or go by train and bus. Cheers


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Is this a general show open to all or do you have to be a member?


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Is this a general show open to all or do you have to be a member?


Open to all. : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Have to see what my shifts will be and have a nosy round for that 1st T.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Spoke to Scheller and apparently he isnt coming to this show???


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

will there be beatles and all sorts of inverts? or just ts and arachnids?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> will there be beatles and all sorts of inverts? or just ts and arachnids?


The goss brothers are going so they will have beetles etc with them


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

great will see everyone there i will be the boy buying lots of pokies and beatles wile my mum walk round owwing and arrrwwwing at all the inverts and goin owwww wee need this one!!


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

looking forward to this do you think the ques are going to be like some of the other shows as will be driveing from southend not to far but haveing to blokes in tow don't want to be stuck queing for ages lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Best bet is to get to these shows early that way you can avoid queues. However its the 1st invert show of the year so expect a large turnout


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

i recon it will be like kempton and over book


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> i recon it will be like kempton and over book


Dont think it will be as big as Kempton. Kempton attracts a lot of people due to the entomological side and a lot of local schools go too.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

yh i was meaning its first one of the year so big turnout


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm hopefully going to have a table (or double up with a friends there). Need to thin down my collection!! Will probably be selling most of my Theraphosa's and just keep a breeding pair from now on. Be nice to see everyone - been away for a while from here. Damn those army tours!!! 

Simon


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Simon M said:


> I'm hopefully going to have a table (or double up with a friends there). Need to thin down my collection!! Will probably be selling most of my Theraphosa's and just keep a breeding pair from now on. Be nice to see everyone - been away for a while from here. Damn those army tours!!!
> 
> Simon


If you have a nice T.blondi or apo i might be interested :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> If you have a nice T.blondi or apo i might be interested :whistling2:


If u look at his lost if animals he has 5 burgandys and 3 blondies


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> One of the things many people love about these events is the opportunity to socialise with forum friends, put faces to names and share information.
> 
> oh, and the bar the night before!


Pmsl I'll be needing a pint after .. lol
We are on door duty for a while so hope to get a chance and find some on my list.. As for putting names to faces my face gets called many names lmao


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Im very excited :blush:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

its getting close now. well same year lol... i dnt know many people yet. be nice to start meeting a few faces.


----------



## The Reptile Studio (Sep 16, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> If u look at his lost if animals he has 5 burgandys and 3 blondies



And we have booked a table (waiting for confirmation) and as the lovin wife of SimonM - I am trying to reduce his spider collection- and i am currently winning - which you would be happy about

Sell spider sell!!!!!

lol - looking forward to selling off some of our stock! x


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Has an aftershow meet been set up?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I actually have this day off!

It looks as if the wife and kids may get dragged to this, who knows a small spidelring may break the cherry and come home with us?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Just to confirm, Michael Scheller will be attending SEAS, I've received payment from him today. Looking forward to seeing his new stock.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

My bottom lip is quivering at the very thought of missing this show but it's a long way to go when my cars playing up :blush: And here's me thinking BMW's were the "ultimate driving machines" :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Just to confirm, Michael Scheller will be attending SEAS, I've received payment from him today. Looking forward to seeing his new stock.


Yay :no1::no1:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone is going via A20/M20 from London way? 

If so, and you have a spare seat. PLEASE private message me. :blush:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anyone checked out Michael Schellers show price list in classifieds, go go go you *P. metallica* seekers!

Currently booked tables: 
Jays exotics, (4 tables)
The Spider Shop, (5 tables)
House of Spiders, 
Custom Aquaria, (3 tables)
Goss Brothers (mini-beasts), (3 tables)
Amazing Reptiles ( inverts and toys), (2 tables)
Peter Grabowitz, (4 tables)
Michael Scheller, (6 tables)
BTS,
AES, (4 tables)
Invicta Arachnid Club (5 tables)
Peter Collins (livefood) 
Della Golding
plus 3 private individuals selling their own stock

We're also awaiting some last minute confirmations.

A number of traders are offering discounts at the show, including Michael Scheller with his large range of tarantula:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/630769-offers-south-east-arachnid-show.html

and Martin Goss (mini-beasts) with a 20% discount of his, mostly invert offerings:
http://www.martingoss.co.uk/

Hope to see some names and faces at the bar of the Ashton Internation Hotel the night before.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I have seen his list and I so want 5 _P pederseni _slings!!!!!!!!:cussing:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not comming unless you stand up on a table and sing Pete.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Sylvi said:


> I'm not comming unless you stand up on a table and sing Pete.


I thought singing was compulsory at these events


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We put our order through with Scheller today so am all excited lmao.


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

selina20 said:


> We put our order through with Scheller today so am all excited lmao.


Did you pay in advance?? Just wondering as I don't get paid till the week before lol


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like im not going....


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biffy said:


> Did you pay in advance?? Just wondering as I don't get paid till the week before lol


Yup paid for them today so i just have to pick them up.


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Yup paid for them today so i just have to pick them up.


Oh might have to raid the savings then cheers:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biffy said:


> Oh might have to raid the savings then cheers:2thumb:


Hes a great guy. I know of a lot of people that paid for Ts for collection at BTS. A lot of people got P.metallicas off him.


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Hes a great guy. I know of a lot of people that paid for Ts for collection at BTS. A lot of people got P.metallicas off him.


Mmm there are a few pokies on the list I might have to get!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biffy said:


> Mmm there are a few pokies on the list I might have to get!!!


Lol or wait until the BTS if funds are short but then u have to wait and thats just not fair. I say buy them lol


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Luckily my other half ain't got a clue how much they cost:lol2: I just tell her they all cost £5each:gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biffy said:


> Luckily my other half ain't got a clue how much they cost:lol2: I just tell her they all cost £5each:gasp:


Sadly my other half does have a clue how much things cost so i cant get away with it lmao.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Stupid question of 2011, will there be anything else at this show bar arachnids?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Stupid question of 2011, will there be anything else at this show bar arachnids?


Yup should be a range of inverts. Martin Goss usually sells some wierd and wonderful things


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Dont feel quite so silly asking now.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

There's rarely any decent shows in the north of england in fact I can't think of any apart from Doncaster which is mainly a herp meet, all the decent shows are in the south.... why is this?
-P


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> There's rarely any decent shows in the north of england in fact I can't think of any apart from Doncaster which is mainly a herp meet, all the decent shows are in the south.... why is this?
> -P


Theres Leeds and Misc up north.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Theres Leeds and Misc up north.


Yeah i've been to MISC a few times.. (in fact that reminds me I should make a concerted effort get over to a meeting sometime soon)... although MISC is a decent gathering, what I mean is there seems to be a lack of decent shows like SEAS amongst others etc.

Also I never attended the Leeds show,so that may go on the calander to attend this year,.. although i'm aware it's only a small show... however it's only a 20 minute drive so i'm sure it can be warranted.
-P


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> Yeah i've been to MISC a few times.. (in fact that reminds me I should make a concerted effort get over to a meeting sometime soon)... although MISC is a decent gathering, what I mean is there seems to be a lack of decent shows like SEAS amongst others etc.
> 
> Also I never attended the Leeds show,so that may go on the calander to attend this year,.. although i'm aware it's only a small show... however it's only a 20 minute drive so i'm sure it can be warranted.
> -P


Never been to any of the northern shows. For the sake of a 20 min drive i cant see it not being worth it lol


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

anyone selling emps at the show. ?

cheers


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

dizzee said:


> anyone selling emps at the show. ?
> 
> cheers


I'd be surprised if there weren't any, but you might want to contact Martin Goss at mini beasts to reserve one at a discount price, he's offering 20% off at mo.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

will definitely be at this.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

lookin forward to it gunna be getting some obts and pokies probs :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> There's rarely any decent shows in the north of england in fact I can't think of any apart from Doncaster which is mainly a herp meet, all the decent shows are in the south.... why is this?
> -P


This is simple everything in the souths better


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> This is simple everything in the souths better


 :lol2:COULDNT OF PUT IT BETTER MYSELF,...SOUTHS THE PLACE TO BE!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:(ROLE ON S.E.A.S)


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't even like going north of the river feels like foreign terrertory! 



OGRE1987 said:


> :lol2:COULDNT OF PUT IT BETTER MYSELF,...SOUTHS THE PLACE TO BE!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:(ROLE ON S.E.A.S)


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

martin hasnt got any in stock at the mo. ill see wat there, not to bothered, 

cheers


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

dizzee said:


> martin hasnt got any in stock at the mo. ill see wat there, not to bothered,
> 
> cheers


Message him lol


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Guys

Well looks like our show is going to be getting a lot of attention which is all good

You would not believe the amount of organising that goes into shows like this and trust me its taken a lot of hard work but hopefully with this amount of support then like Pete said there will be many more shows in the future.

We now have LOADS of bookings and seems there will be loads of people coming

This is an invert show so there will be all kinds of spiders, scorpions, mantids, beetles etc etc there 

I will have the following available on our Invixta tables:

AF Brachypelma Smithi (Some mated)
MM Brachypelma smithi
AF Brachypelma Boehmei (lots)
Juv Brachypelma smithi (lots)
Juv Brachypelma Boehmei 
AF Aphonopelma Chalcodes (Gravid)
AF Grammostola Pulchripes (Both mated many times)
US Megaphobema Velvetosoma
SAF Pamphobeteus Nigricolor
AF OBT Orange
AF King Baboon
AF Pink Zebra
Brachypelma Albopilosum slings (lots)

Dubia Roach Colonies (Lots)

Would be really good to see you guys there so please pop over and say hi

All the best

Alan :2thumb:


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey, just made my account now :flrt: :blush: wanted to know does anyone know what bus it is from ashford international station to the show and how much is bus fare? see u all there!!


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

better off getting a taxi, as it will be a mission to get a buss, will hav e to get a bus as far as you can go then its a 10 min walk i reckon. but a 2 min drive. :2thumb:


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

hmmm well if a taxi there is like a fiver then I wouldnt mind, but the train journey is gonna cost £20+ so im trying to save as much as I can to spend at the show, especially after having my eye on a p.metallica sling for a while now :whistling2:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm quite excited. This will be my first spider show, my other half has gone to the BTS show almost every year for a decade but my interest in spiders is much newer. - I ignored the chile rose under my roof for well over a year! 

We are going to end up buying far more than planned. I can just feel it...


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Just got annual leave confirmed for the 30th... can't wait now!:jump:

I was originally just bringing my Mum, but now my Brother and Nephew are coming too.... I've managed to spread the bug amongst my family :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Siouxzy said:


> Just got annual leave confirmed for the 30th... can't wait now!:jump:
> 
> I was originally just bringing my Mum, but now my Brother and Nephew are coming too.... I've managed to spread the bug amongst my family :2thumb:


 
hehehe wonder which giant youll end up taking home this time  ..... Hopefully see you there


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

i really want to go to this now! i have just got my first scorpion and thought i would be happy with one for a while...but alas already i want to buy more!...MORE I TELLS YA!!! :lol2:....the mrs has said there is no way she is driving that far for creepy crawlies though :devil:....so looks like i shant be able to attend! as i dont drive :bash:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

"Let the train take the strain"
Get to St Pancras and take the fast train to Ashford

Simples!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Poxicator said:


> "Let the train take the strain"
> Get to St Pancras and take the fast train to Ashford
> 
> Simples!


would work out too expensive to be honest, i am still recovering from christmas as it is lol...so by the time i have paid train fares, and taxis etc i wouldnt have anything left to actualy buy anything :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sure you can persuade the missus to drive you Ian, just offer to do some onerous household task like defrosting the freezer or cleaning the bathroom! :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Wooo booked the hire car ready for SEAS


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

why do I live so far away ? :/


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rudy691 said:


> why do I live so far away ? :/


Hire a car?? Thats what i do its so much cheaper than trains etc


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

well, I do have a car - but you're from Portsmouth, im from greater manchester  its a 5hr drive for me


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rudy691 said:


> well, I do have a car - but you're from Portsmouth, im from greater manchester  its a 5hr drive for me


I drove to the doncaster show then to halifax from portsmouth lol


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I drove to the doncaster show then to halifax from portsmouth lol


fair enough, point taken :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rudy691 said:


> fair enough, point taken :lol2:


Hehehehehehe.


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

*Sellers and stock lists?*

Is there a list of advertisers and their pre-order details?

So far I have seen the pricelists for Martin Goss, Polyped and of course Michael S. I think The Spider Shop's website counts as a stocklist too.

Just wondered if there was an aggregated list of sellers and their stock. I'm sure there is and I'm just being blind.... I'm not having a good day for common sense!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Unfortunately there is no stock list apart from what you can gain from the traders and individuals.

Tables booked that I know of include TSS, Goss brothers, Peter Grabowitz, Michael Scheller, house of spiders, custom aquaria, Jays exotics, Peter collins (livefood), Amazing reptiles (inverts and equipment), KLM Natural supplies, BTS, AES, Jackie Younger, Simon Mason, and 5 tables of Invicta livestock


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm sure you can persuade the missus to drive you Ian, just offer to do some onerous household task like defrosting the freezer or cleaning the bathroom! :lol2:


the....the BATHROOM!! :gasp:....i shall keep working on her, but shant be holding my breath! :lol2:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Unfortunately there is no stock list apart from what you can gain from the traders and individuals.
> 
> Tables booked that I know of include TSS, Goss brothers, Peter Grabowitz, Michael Scheller, house of spiders, custom aquaria, Jays exotics, Peter collins (livefood), Amazing reptiles (inverts and equipment), KLM Natural supplies, BTS, AES, Jackie Younger, Simon Mason, and 5 tables of Invicta livestock


 
Good to know, thanks!

I've promised the o/h a juvie boehmei as part of her birthday present and probably going to end up with a pokie of some sort as the E. olivacea slings that Michael has are, well, slings! (we've raised three eggs with legs recently, and whilst not that many it's more than enough!)

Sorely tempted by a GBB as well...


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

well...just asked again and got told no chance (in a not so polite way!) ....dont suppose anyone is coming past high wycombe/gerrards cross at all with a spare seat? cheeky i know but worth an ask! :whistling2:...would of course help with fuel contribution! :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

anyone know what scorps are likely to be there? and any rough prices?...i can get a lift there, but only have limited funds..so wanted to weigh up my options as to wether its worth paying the fuel to get there and entry fee etc etc..mostly looking for young adult emperors, and also could be after millis...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> anyone know what scorps are likely to be there? and any rough prices?...i can get a lift there, but only have limited funds..so wanted to weigh up my options as to wether its worth paying the fuel to get there and entry fee etc etc..mostly looking for young adult emperors, and also could be after millis...


Well the Goss brothers will be there and they usually have a nice variety.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

well to be completely honest i have very limited funds (around £30 to spend) plus with entry fee + fuel + food/drink...and for that money i could get two female emps the same size as mine (young adult) and also a male or possibly two of the same size...and only need to drive about 20 mins up the road, just wondered if i am likely to be able to get a better deal than this from the show...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> well to be completely honest i have very limited funds (around £30 to spend) plus with entry fee + fuel + food/drink...and for that money i could get two female emps the same size as mine (young adult) and also a male or possibly two of the same size...and only need to drive about 20 mins up the road, just wondered if i am likely to be able to get a better deal than this from the show...


Probably not tbh. However you should go to the show and say hi to us . You owe us that after that evil snake.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Probably not tbh. However you should go to the show and say hi to us . You owe us that after that evil snake.


lol yeah i do want to go...but dont like the idea of all that travelling, and spending money on fuel etc etc and end up with less than what i can get by just popping to my local shop up the road...i`m sure i shall bump into you guys at another show or two later in the year though! :2thumb:...and you loved him really! he was a great snake :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> lol yeah i do want to go...but dont like the idea of all that travelling, and spending money on fuel etc etc and end up with less than what i can get by just popping to my local shop up the road...i`m sure i shall bump into you guys at another show or two later in the year though! :2thumb:...and you loved him really! he was a great snake :flrt:


Lol he was lovely when he was behind a nice sheet of glass. Still remember the day he tried to pull Mark into his viv and i couldnt stop laughing. We shall be around other shows anyway you know what we are like lol


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Tables booked that I know of include TSS, Goss brothers, Peter Grabowitz, Michael Scheller, house of spiders, custom aquaria, Jays exotics, Peter collins (livefood), Amazing reptiles (inverts and equipment), KLM Natural supplies, BTS, AES, Jackie Younger, Simon Mason, and 5 tables of Invicta livestock


Blimey, name in lights! Looking forward to it. Maybe we should wear some badges and meet up for a brew and a natter peeps? I will be thinning out my collection and mass collection of glass tanks - take up so much room. Don't really want to trim down, but I have to be realistic. I sticking to three breeding pairs of blondi/stirmi/apop - the males will hopefully (if they survive!!) be up for loan soon. After another bloomin visit to Oman next month with the army!

Simon


----------



## The Reptile Studio (Sep 16, 2010)

Well I'm Simon's loving wife that has to put up with all these inverts! So lucky for most- Its me making him sell them all - well nearly all. SORRY SI!!! 

Looking forward to all that shelve space in our living room, plus meeting people from here- will be cool to put a face to a username. 

Also looking forward to help run the stall with Simon M! And trying to keep him from buying anything else!! x:flrt:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

We may be coming to this now  Car permitting!! Yay! Good to see Lee (TSS) and Martin (Goss brothers) and Scheller will be there! Oh and my favourite man... Grabowitz :whistling2: haha If anyone wants to find me, chances are i will be with either Lee, Martin Goss, Scheller or Pete, Alan and Becky.... or moaning at Grabowitz haha Yeahhhhhhhh we will be coming to socialise!


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

That would be great if you can make it Becky, not far off now


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Alan, if i do can i camp behind your table with you? :lol2: I spoke to Chris last night after i got off the phone to you and we MAY be able to get a car next week so then we will come down  Still ok for the other things we arranged though?  x


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

would love to hun but to be honest i dont think theres gonna be any room as weve already got loads of people coming to help on the tables lol


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Im well up for this....cant wait. 

Alan can you get Mark to txt me please mate....I lost his number lol


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

No worries mate ill text hi now


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I really cant wait for this show now lol. Guna be a few of us going in convoy to the show so will be an amusing trip all round.


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks mate....appreciated! Dont forget my new additions on Wednesday will ya :2thumb:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Not long now!!! Looking forward to the show my other half has given me a tight budget but luckily I've been stashing the odd twenty!! Lol:gasp:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

getting excited now, i got 4 x 2 ft shelves ready just incase lmao


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

It's ok Alan i was only joking  We shall be wandering and chatting  Shall hopefully see you there xx


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Becky, nice to see another local on here! I'm from St Neots just up the road, looks like you know Vickysmith1 aswell...I'm going to S.E.A.S. with her and her man so we should meet and say hello : victory:

Can't wait now, havent been to a show since last May! Gonna get me a Poeci I think, dunno which yet (probably Regalis) but as I've just bought the Poeci.co.uk domain I need at least 1 Poeci in my life! 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

durbans said:


> Hey Becky, nice to see another local on here! I'm from St Neots just up the road, looks like you know Vickysmith1 aswell...I'm going to S.E.A.S. with her and her man so we should meet and say hello : victory:
> 
> Can't wait now, havent been to a show since last May! Gonna get me a Poeci I think, dunno which yet (probably Regalis) but as I've just bought the Poeci.co.uk domain I need at least 1 Poeci in my life!
> 
> ...


Get a miranda


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Get a miranda


They are very pretty Poeci's....any particular reason why you think Miranda? : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

durbans said:


> They are very pretty Poeci's....any particular reason why you think Miranda? : victory:


They are my favourite pokie. Always loved them. So easy to keep too.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Interesting... *goes looking for that newbie guide on Poecilotheria*


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll be selling P. striata slings at SEAS, and in a few weeks time I'll also have P. pederseni slings for sale


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

P. miranda was what I was originally looking for, if I see a decent sized juvi I think it'll be almost impossible to resist... Otherwise I'll be looking at a striata and/or regalis I reckon. I'll just have to make sure I don't get bitten! (Just like everyone else, really.)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

guruphil said:


> P. miranda was what I was originally looking for, if I see a decent sized juvi I think it'll be almost impossible to resist... Otherwise I'll be looking at a striata and/or regalis I reckon. I'll just have to make sure I don't get bitten! (Just like everyone else, really.)


Tbh pokies are not as bad as people make out at all. A psalmo has more attitude most the time. I find my pokies tend to be pet holes that come out at night and run away as you walk past.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

I've now had 2 Psalmo's and they have been very fun to keep as they are definately quite confrontational (for a tarantula anyway!). Poeci's are really beautiful spiders so I'm really looking forward to owning one!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

8 DAYS!!! >.<
looking forword to it


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> 8 DAYS!!! >.<
> looking forword to it


You should come and say hi . Ill be the pregnant one with a toddler lol


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Week tmrw, scary stuff!!! :gasp:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

yh will do lol i will be the boy with my mum and a amey zoo bag filled with obts and pokies  

i might start a face thread so you put pics up so you can find people easyer good idear or huge fail??


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

splimmy said:


> Week tmrw, scary stuff!!! :gasp:


Hehehehe i cannot wait. Have ordered way to much but i dont care


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Hehehehe i cannot wait. Have ordered way to much but i dont care


i havent ordered but iv had "words" with some breeders for a few bits and bobs


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

hazza12 said:


> i might start a face thread so you put pics up so you can find people easyer good idear or huge fail??


Not a bad idea....my face pic is in my avatar already though!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> i havent ordered but iv had "words" with some breeders for a few bits and bobs


Always a good start. I always take extra cash as there is always something i see and want lol.



durbans said:


> Not a bad idea....my face pic is in my avatar already though!


There are loads of these threads but if u wana do it then do it lol


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

will do a litle look if can find one will start one  

yh im bringing extra just incase


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> will do a litle look if can find one will start one
> 
> yh im bringing extra just incase


Shame i have nothing to sell atm otherwise we would of had a table. We only have a couple of albop slings that we might part with.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

same i have a sa avic and a flat rock scorpling soon will be breeding the p.formosas then will need a table


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> same i have a sa avic and a flat rock scorpling soon will be breeding the p.formosas then will need a table


We will probably get a table at PRAS at the end of the year. Should have some sacs then.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

i might spend today beilding shelfs i have the wood need to move vivs around aswell just am sooo tierd lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> i might spend today beilding shelfs i have the wood need to move vivs around aswell just am sooo tierd lol


Hahahahahaha. We need to find some room lmao.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

have a lot of sweet jars and sling pots incase might get a pritty pede aswell allready got a hardwikei need to get him a new tank aswell im gunna be doing lots of trips back to the car lol


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

what have you pre ordered?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> what have you pre ordered?


5x Chilobrachys fumosus 
7x Chilobrachys sp.Sai Yok Thailand 
A pair of T.gigas
A Selenocosmia sp ebony sling lol.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice! who they from?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> very nice! who they from?


Scheller have already paid so its just a case of picking them up.

Also got 3 P.irminia, C.fimbriatus and a A.genic or 2 coming from Matt lol.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice you got a list of what matt has? will be looking for nice juvie p.irminia


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> very nice you got a list of what matt has? will be looking for nice juvie p.irminia


Hes only selling slings atm. Hes lurking around here somewhere lol.

Tbh the slings grow very fast. We got a sling from the BTS 2 years ago and shes now a sub adult which isnt bad for a female.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i cnt make it agen


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shandy said:


> i cnt make it agen


Im so lucky that its this month. If it was next month i wouldnt be able to drive due to being heavily pregnant lol


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Im so lucky that its this month. If it was next month i wouldnt be able to drive due to being heavily pregnant lol


 lucky lol im just skint atm 

think after looking at yours tho my next ts gonna have to be a t.gigas,and a T.apophysis you breeding the gigas?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shandy said:


> lucky lol im just skint atm
> 
> think after looking at yours tho my next ts gonna have to be a t.gigas,and a T.apophysis you breeding the gigas?


Yup we shall be. We currently have an AF and we are picking up a sub adult male-female pair from SEAS. Fingers crossed we should be able to pair these up later on.

They are an amazing species and the AF is our pride and joy.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

ill have a few of them off you then if it all goes according to plan


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shandy said:


> ill have a few of them off you then if it all goes according to plan


Hopefully lol. Hoping 2 females will up our chances if the male dont get munched. Have read they can double sac like P.cambridgeis too lol.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

buy 4 get 2 free ? lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shandy said:


> buy 4 get 2 free ? lol


I always do offers on anything i sell so most probably lol.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

hehe ill be keepping an eye out for your name in classifieds then lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shandy said:


> hehe ill be keepping an eye out for your name in classifieds then lol


They will be on facebook 1st


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

ill be keepping an eye out everywhere then !! lol


----------



## gareth77 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Brachypelma boehmei*

Hi does anyone now if I can get my hands on a semi adult female brachypelma boehmei at the seas show? I'm very new to the forum and would be grateful if anyone knew of any going spare? Pls let me know thanks Gareth.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gareth77 said:


> Hi does anyone now if I can get my hands on a semi adult female brachypelma boehmei at the seas show? I'm very new to the forum and would be grateful if anyone knew of any going spare? Pls let me know thanks Gareth.


Think Simon Mason on here might be selling one.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

or check out Splimmy's offerings (Alan from Invicta)


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Can someone help me out please.

On Martin Goss's stock list its says prices for stuff in cultures. 
what does this mean ?

Thanks 

Callam


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Thinks this means he has breeding projects at the mo with the sp.


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Alan only had 1 and I already bought it....collecting Wednesday night :2thumb:


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll be taking two - but they are only about 2 1/2 inches. And you know how slow Brachy's are to grow!

Simon


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

These will be interesting to see, Assassin bugs from Peter Grabowitz at SEAS
The Tarantula Store -> we have new assain bus in breed


----------



## KLM Natural Supplies Ltd (Jan 5, 2011)

WE WILL BE ATTENDING THE SHOW HAVE 2 TABLES BOOKED 

WE WILL BE BRINGING CORK TUBES, CORK HIDES, TAMBORA WOODS ETC AND THE FOLLOWING SUBSTRATES 

PLEASE MESSAGE FOR ANY BULK ORDERS YOU MAY WANT BRINGING TO THE SHOW AS WE ARE ONLY BRINGING A CERTAIN AMOUNT

A list can be found here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...8-klm-offers-seas-substrates-furnishings.html


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

:mf_dribble: Yay It's not too far away :no1:


----------



## invicta (Jan 26, 2011)

Doors open at 11 but there is a nice bar and coffee area in the foyer of the hotel if you arrive early and dont want to stand in the cold. 

The show entrance is 50 yards to the right of the main hotel entrance.

See you Sunday


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Just back from Invicta club meeting. Everything's falling into place, some people travelling quite a distance to get her, traders booking more tables, radio and press advertising, possible coverage by local BBC station, and lots of little extra's being considered, oooh Im getting all excited!


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Poxicator would you know what bus it is from ashford int. station to the hotel? I might get a cab but just want to know incase, its finally here im so excited :flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Zelda
I'm aware there is a bus from the station to the hotel but Im unsure what number as its not my local area. Perhaps Chris can help?


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Zelda 

I have just called the bus station and they have told me you need to take the 510 to get from the train station to the ashford international hotel/sainsburys Bybrook 

hope this helps

see you there


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Really silly question but is there an asda with a cashpoint or a lloyds bank nearby. My money gets paid in at mid day and can only use lloyds cashpoints.


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Really silly question but is there an asda with a cashpoint or a lloyds bank nearby. My money gets paid in at mid day and can only use lloyds cashpoints.


Hi Selina

Yes there is a cashpoint at Sainsbury (next door to the hotel) I am sure they have a Lloyds one there but none of the cashpoints there charge for using them, 
They are outside to the right of the main doors as you look at the store

hope this helps


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

splimmy said:


> Hi Selina
> 
> Yes there is a cashpoint at Sainsbury (next door to the hotel) I am sure they have a Lloyds one there but none of the cashpoints there charge for using them,
> They are outside to the right of the main doors as you look at the store
> ...


Its ok its just my stupid debit card will only work in lloyds cash points. We are leaving at 6am to get there so need to find one somewhere lmao.


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for finding out Splimmy :no1: and thanks for reply poxicator Im soooo excited cant wait to get my hands on a few very wanted Juveniles &slings :flrt: believe it or not Iv never seen an adult T in the flesh :blush: so newbie of me but thats what happens when u live in a wierd area and get all your tarantulas as spiderlings online xD


----------



## gareth77 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks poxicator for helping me source b.boehmei reserved one from Alan, cheers Gareth.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Working & i couldnt swap my shift!  Was gonna travel from Scotland aswell! Maybe next year


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Zelda...Alan is correct the bus is the 510 but its not a great service on a Sunday Im afraid.
Buses only go every 2 hours according to the Stagecoach timetable.....at 08.22, 10.22 and 12.22....so dont miss it or its a long wait!

Hope this helps


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

rednbluelifer said:


> only go every 2 hours according to the Stagecoach timetable.....at 08.22, 10.22 and 12.22....so dont miss it or its a long wait!
> 
> Hope this helps


STAGECOACH???????

No wonder they are so infrequent.


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep....I think they give most of the horses a rest on a Sunday :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Just picked up the hire car. Sadly i wont be arriving in style lmao.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Just picked up the hire car. Sadly i wont be arriving in style lmao.


They didn't give you a Ferrari then?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> They didn't give you a Ferrari then?


Nope they gave me a fiat panda lmao


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

There ain't nowt wrong with a Fiat Panda! I just loves mine :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> There ain't nowt wrong with a Fiat Panda! I just loves mine :flrt:


Apart from the squeaky brakes and the steamed up windows :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> There ain't nowt wrong with a Fiat Panda! I just loves mine :flrt:


Yours isnt bright white lol.



garlicpickle said:


> Apart from the squeaky brakes and the steamed up windows :lol2:


This one has squeaky steering lol


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

That just adds to the character!!!! You'd get bored if you didn't have to keep wipeing the windows, and people wouldn't notice us passing by if it didn't squeek so badly 


..... I've had the squeek mended....... again


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

It certainly won't be bright white Sel when you've burned it up the M25!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> It certainly won't be bright white Sel when you've burned it up the M25!


I know lol its guna be black.

On a funnier note had my midwife appointment and baby is engaged. So what do i win if i go into labour at the show :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> I know lol its guna be black.
> 
> On a funnier note had my midwife appointment and baby is engaged. So what do i win if i go into labour at the show :lol2:


better buy an extra car seat to bring her home, in case you give birth at the show.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> better buy an extra car seat to bring her home, in case you give birth at the show.


Or i could leave ewan there lol


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

only a day and a bit  

trying to get the last few ££ together 

Harry :2thumb:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Or i could leave ewan there lol


I'll have Ewan!!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> I'll have Ewan!!!!


Sorted then :whistling2:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm gonna buy Ewan a raffle ticket.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> I'm gonna buy Ewan a raffle ticket.


is he going to be a prize in the draw? :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> I'm gonna buy Ewan a raffle ticket.


Make sure he dont eat it lmao



garlicpickle said:


> is he going to be a prize in the draw? :gasp:


Not unless you are donating him lol


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

That would be interesting! I bet Sel would win him back!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> That would be interesting! I bet Sel would win him back!!


Eeeeeeeeek lol. How bad would that be. I would definately end up in labour lmao. He will be wearing his G.rosea t shirt so can pass him off as a grammie. Hes definately grumpy enough


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooo excited !!


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

YYYYYYIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE:blush:

sorry, i am now going to this


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Will only be there for a couple of hours :'( My birthday weekend, so everyone Make Sure to come and say Hello


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

I live in Hertfordshire just off the M25 and was wondering what do you reckon would be the best method for me to get to Kent on sunday? Ofcourse i should be going by car but i've heard rumours of the M25 having closures near the dartford bridge. I'm curious, how will most of you from places north of the London area be getting there on the day?

Thanks.


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for finding that out rednbluelifer  ohhhhh I miss the 10:22 bus by 4 mins cause my train arrives at 10:26 D: oh well i'll hope that either service strays a little from the timetable, that would be really lucky hehe otherwise cab it is for me : victory: anyone wna share? make it cheaper ^____^


----------



## invicta (Jan 26, 2011)

zelda91 said:


> Thanks for finding that out rednbluelifer  ohhhhh I miss the 10:22 bus by 4 mins cause my train arrives at 10:26 D: oh well i'll hope that either service strays a little from the timetable, that would be really lucky hehe otherwise cab it is for me : victory: anyone wna share? make it cheaper ^____^


Knowing southeastern trains your train will arrive just in time for the 12:22 bus


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

LOOL omg I hope not D: I want to be at the event from the beginning, but i guess in a way that would still be conveniant, im thinking I should of just bought a ticket for the high speed train :blush: but i booked my ticket early out of excitement haha


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

Zelda i'm curious, where will you be travelling from? I live in Hertfordshire and am trying to work out where ever i should go by car or train.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

anyone going from basingstoke?

if so PM me


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll be travelling from north london, but im getting on the train to ashford from charing cross station, cheapest tickets are £24.10 for off peak : victory:



Jamie0208 said:


> Zelda i'm curious, where will you be travelling from? I live in Hertfordshire and am trying to work out where ever i should go by car or train.


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

zelda91 said:


> I'll be travelling from north london, but im getting on the train to ashford from charing cross station, cheapest tickets are £24.10 for off peak : victory:


Hmmm. Is it a one way train all the way to ashford? Or will the trip involve any changeovers? If its a simple trip i may consider taking the train. ^^


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Jamie0208 said:


> Ofcourse i should be going by car but i've heard rumours of the M25 having closures near the dartford bridge.


where did you hear this? interested coz I gotta cross it too


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> where did you hear this? interested coz I gotta cross it too


First heard it from my father whos in the Met Police, he'd heard that the crossing will be closed due to road works. I'm really hoping it will be open.


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

nope  no changes and that ticket price includes return, and its not restricted to one train time (unless you pick one when booking) you can get the same train all throughout the day whenever they depart, which you can find out when your booking it. Heres a link to the site if you wana look it up www.[B]southeastern[/B]railway.co.uk



Jamie0208 said:


> Hmmm. Is it a one way train all the way to ashford? Or will the trip involve any changeovers? If its a simple trip i may consider taking the train. ^^


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

zelda91 said:


> nope  no changes and that ticket price includes return, and its not restricted to one train time (unless you pick one when booking) you can get the same train all throughout the day whenever they depart, which you can find out when your booking it. Heres a link to the site if you wana look it up www.*southeastern*railway.co.uk


Ahhh awesome, thank you. 

I'm curious which time train will you be getting? I dont want to get there and realise its peak hours and have to pay double the ammount. =/


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jamie0208 said:


> Ahhh awesome, thank you.
> 
> I'm curious which time train will you be getting? I dont want to get there and realise its peak hours and have to pay double the ammount. =/


I dont think off peak/on peak matters on a sunday :| I doublechecked by searching for the same ticket on a weekday and only a few trains came up, dunno but i'll be getting either the 09:08, 09:11 or 09:16 trains, they all depart from different stations so whichever one I get to on time :lol2: I wrote down EVERYTHING from the timetable cause knowing me i'll be there and train wont..


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

zelda91 said:


> I dont think off peak/on peak matters on a sunday :| I doublechecked by searching for the same ticket on a weekday and only a few trains came up, dunno but i'll be getting either the 09:08, 09:11 or 09:16 trains, they all depart from different stations so whichever one I get to on time :lol2: I wrote down EVERYTHING from the timetable cause knowing me i'll be there and train wont..


Haha. XD
I looked at the return trains and it seems the latest one is at around mid day 
Wouldnt want to be there for only an hour. =/
I'll double check incase it was just me.

Edit: Ahhh my bad, made a mistake. XD
Yeah i guess i could get the train if getting a car ride will be too much hassle.


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

I work for Southeastern so if you want any help with train services gimme a shout.
Trains from Charing cross as follows:
0808 arrives Ashford Int @ 0926
0908 arrives Ashford Int @ 1026
10.08 arrives Ashford Int @ 1126
Return services go from Ashford Int @ 33 minutes past the hour.
Return fare is £24.10 and its a direct service so no changes.

From Victoria 
0745 arrives Ashford Int @ 0920
0845 arrives Ashford Int @ 1020
Then 1045 arrives @ 1220.
Return services go from Ashford Int @ 47 minutes past the hour
Return fare is 24.10 and again is a direct service so no changes required.

Hope this helps


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jamie0208 said:


> Haha. XD
> I looked at the return trains and it seems the latest one is at around mid day
> Wouldnt want to be there for only an hour. =/
> I'll double check incase it was just me.


Just editted my whole post cause rednbluelifer's reply is everything we need to know xD thanks guy


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

No probs :2thumb:


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

rednbluelifer said:


> I work for Southeastern so if you want any help with train services gimme a shout.
> Trains from Charing cross as follows:
> 0808 arrives Ashford Int @ 0926
> 0908 arrives Ashford Int @ 1026
> ...


Ahh awesome, thank you. ^^


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Just had a PM asking about HS1, so for anyone else who wants to travel from London St Pancras on the HS1:

0842 arrives Ashford Int @ 0920
0910 arrives Ashford Int @ 0948
0937 arrives Ashford Int @ 1015
1012 arrives Ashford Int @ 1050
1042 arrives Ashford Int @ 1120
1112 arrives Ashford Int @ 1150
1142 arrives Ashford Int @ 1220

Return trains leave Ashford Int @ 13 and 43 minutes past the hour

Cheapest return fare is £28.90.


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice one Gary :no1:

Very informative, see you on Sunday buddy


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

No probs Alan, see ya there!


----------



## Bullah (Dec 12, 2010)

Jamie0208 said:


> First heard it from my father whos in the Met Police, he'd heard that the crossing will be closed due to road works. I'm really hoping it will be open.


 
Just had a quick look and it doesn't say anything on the Weekly summary of roadworks for M25.

http://nds.coi.gov.uk/content/detail.aspx?NewsAreaId=2&ReleaseID=417329&SubjectId=12

should be ok anyway, as it looks like they only close it from 10pm to 5am to do work.


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

Bullah said:


> Just had a quick look and it doesn't say anything on the Weekly summary of roadworks for M25.
> 
> http://nds.coi.gov.uk/content/detail.aspx?NewsAreaId=2&ReleaseID=417329&SubjectId=12
> 
> should be ok anyway, as it looks like they only close it from 10pm to 5am to do work.


Ahh thanks for this. 
This is now taken the worry of traffic off my hands.


----------



## invicta (Jan 26, 2011)

Well its almost here i leave for the hotel in a couple of hours to set up for tomorrow.

Looking at the floorplans the 6 dealers in the second hall would have looked a bit isolated in the large space,so we have shut down the second hall and moved all tables into the main hall and attached foyer giving you 50 plus tables of Arachnids, invertabrates and equipment you would ever want.

A bonus of the second hall not being used is that instead of queuing in the cold you can now wait in the food/ bar area from 10am for the show to open at 11. 

Again i thank you for supporting the first ever SEAS, When you spend your hard earned money tomorrow and the traders make huge profits the show will be a huge success.

A successful show will encourage other traders who have decided not to risk a new show to book tables. We will then fill both halls next year and you will have to queu in the cold.


See you tomorrow 

Chris
​


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Heres the info about the M25.

http://www.uktrafficnews.co.uk/m25-motorway-traffic-news-m25-accidents-m25-delays-road-works.asp


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

invicta said:


> A bonus of the second hall not being used is that instead of queuing in the cold you can now wait in the food/ bar area from 10am for the show to open at 11.


Excellent. I can wear my mankini.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Excellent. I can wear my mankini.


Please dont im trying to keep this baby in as long as possible. Sights like that im sure will force me into labour lmao.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Please dont im trying to keep this baby in as long as possible. Sights like that im sure will force me into labour lmao.


At least it might shorthen the queue a bit.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> At least it might shorthen the queue a bit.


Lmao legs are crossed until next week. Nothing is going to get in the way of this show


----------



## invicta (Jan 26, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Excellent. I can wear my mankini.


Reptiles are not allowed at SEAS so keep your trouser snake well hidden


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

invicta said:


> Reptiles are not allowed at SEAS so keep your trouser snake well hidden


Thats suggesting he has one :gasp::lol2:


----------



## invicta (Jan 26, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Thats suggesting he has one :gasp::lol2:


 
Probably a hatchling


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

invicta said:


> Reptiles are not allowed at SEAS so keep your trouser snake well hidden


I think it might hide itself in this weather!


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

does anyone no if anyone is going to be selling avic amazonica or any other avics or any t blondie.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

yes probably will be alot mate look at the breeders lists in the classifieds 
i have a avic im selling can take it tomorow if your interested?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

in 13 and a half hour it will be starting :2thumb:

not that im exited or anything :whistling2:


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Currently in bed at the hotel waiting for our early start tmrw morning. Hope u all enjoy the day. Just ask any of us with the white seas t shirts if u need assistance. Should be fun


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm so jealous, hope you all have fun.  

I won't be offended if anyone wants to bring me back something. :whistling2:


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

Going to go mad if i cant get there tommorow. 
Edit: Today rather


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

ITS TODDAAAYYYYY!!! Just aboutto leave its a good thing I got some energy drinks yesterday as I only got to sleep at 1ish but today wil be worth it!!!!!!!!


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Have fun everyone! :2thumb:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Were about 15 miles away.woop woop!!!


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Christ its packed!


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

You there Chris?


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

You lucky sods lol 

i cant go even thou i live in ashford, and dont get paid till tuesday, and got about £5 to my name real p***ed off.

I keep saying doors have opend, shows but open an hour lol 

will go to the next one, will save from now, and bring home a bulk load of inverts lol


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

I've just got back, a good show with a nice selection of tables but yes it was packed and can't help thinking that it would have been a good idea to use the second hall too and spread it out a bit... it was really hard to get near any tables and have a proper look. I think I would have been there longer and come away with a lot more if that was the case... but anyhow got my cute Mantis, a few decor bits and some live food. Also got to finally meet the lovely Mark and Maria from HOS, so I'm glad I went :2thumb: (just a shame all the traders swooped on HOS's tables and bought up most of their fab enclosures before I got there!! :devil
Well done Invicta, great show and I'll be looking forward to next years! :2thumb:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Pincer said:


> You there Chris?


Yup, well home now!
We went back out and came in again when it was a bit quieter and we actually managed to look at some bits then.
The organisers must be chuffed to bits, looked like a resounding success to me


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Well done team.

Great show. Thank you very much.

I cant wait till next year!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*well done ladies and gents*

I agree with richard you should right now pat yourselves on the back bigger next year please cos i am saving from now lol


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Siouxzy said:


> I've just got back, a good show with a nice selection of tables but yes it was packed and can't help thinking that it would have been a good idea to use the second hall too and spread it out a bit... it was really hard to get near any tables and have a proper look. I think I would have been there longer and come away with a lot more if that was the case... but anyhow got my cute Mantis, a few decor bits and some live food. Also got to finally meet the lovely Mark and Maria from HOS, so I'm glad I went :2thumb: (just a shame all the traders swooped on HOS's tables and bought up most of their fab enclosures before I got there!! :devil
> Well done Invicta, great show and I'll be looking forward to next years! :2thumb:


 
i reckon another must be due before then surely the gotta have a summer show


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheers for all your kind comments guys. Wouldnt have been such a success without all the support from you guys and the traders 

Really was a great day and we are chuffed to bits that everyone enjoyed themselves, couldnt have turned out better in our eyes :2thumb:

We have already booked the same venue for next year and I am sure there will be a lot more bits to look at and buy

once again, a BIG THANKYOU!!!! to EVERYBODY we hope you all had a good day and got lots of goodies 

All the best

Alan


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

no worries fella. nice to meet ya.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a really good day!! It was great to chat to people who I only see once or twice a year, and meet some new people as well............and I bought some spiders too!
Thank you organisers for all your hard work, it was brilliant. I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

was amazing! spent more than i thort i was going to :/
got!....

over 20 obts 
3 P.striata
a p.cambridgei
a p.Formosa
5 P.Formosa in a colony
and 8 black beauties 
2 hermit crabs
and a few tanks  

so a good day  
well done to the organizers !

Cheers 
Harry


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks to absolutely everyone involved in making today great for us punters! 

Poxicator, great to meet you but also thank you to all of the sellers. We walked away with two juicy tubs of dubia roaches from the Invicta stalls and one each of the following:

Encyocratella olivacea, 
OBT, 
Brachypelma boehmei, 
Poecilotheria regalis, 
Poecilotheria striata. 

Thanks again all. Looking forward to the BTS show in May for a P. metallica, miranda and/or subfusca and some more Brachypelmas for the other half! 

This is of course subject to my bank balance recovering!  

Phil (and Erin.)


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

well done for putting on a great event:2thumb: & the sellers for bringing some very tempting & too tempting inverts:lol2:
i came home with

sub adult female lasiodora klugi
sub adult female T.gigas
adult female G.rosea
2 inch P.cambridgei
sling P.irminia


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Had a fantastic day guys thanks so much. Fab show that has the potential to really grow. Was great to meet so many more people and especially have a natter with you invicta guys.


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

Would have to agree with all the positive comments on here and other forums.
A great show and a very big well done and thank you to all the Invicta members that put in so much hard work and effort to make this event such a success! 

​


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

hazza12 said:


> was amazing! spent more than i thort i was going to :/
> got!....
> 
> over 20 obts
> ...


Did you get the 5 formosa in a plastic jar with a green lid?? If so... they were sold by me


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Suchhhhh a good day  went a bit crazy with all the buying but dont regret anything hehe proudly came home with:
A King Baboon Juvie
2 LP slings
Heteroscodra maculata sling
B. Boehmei sling
Singapore blue sling
and lastly a P. fasciata that I won in the raffle hehe I was feeling lucky too, thank you!!! managed to get all the Ts iv been eyeing up for months now hehe well except a cobalt blue juvie but that can definately wait til next time, im worried I wont have any crickets by the end of the week :lol2:
so happy :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Becky said:


> Did you get the 5 formosa in a plastic jar with a green lid?? If so... they were sold by me


lol yer just fed them and theres one HUGE! one in there migh split it into a dif cage as worried it might eat the others :/

its a great setup tbh and good price :2thumb: were you the owner or on the table?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Had a fantastic day guys thanks so much. Fab show that has the potential to really grow. Was great to meet so many more people and especially have a natter with you invicta guys.


couldent find you? and i was at the invicta bit most the time lol got alot from them all


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

I was looking for a Cobalt blue as well, could only find a breeding pair on the spider shop table....but did come home with a brazilian black and a huge salmon pink.
Also stocked up on loads of bits and pieces and only spent about £200!


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

That was a brilliant effort from everyone, and did it show!!

I drove for hours and it was worth every min.

Picked up 2 lasiodora parahybana's, an obt, aphonopelma chalcodes, and my O/H went to get me a spider surprise and came back with a tiny P.irminia. I can see a few years of fun coming from that guy.

Can't wait for next year!!!


----------



## Ryanrs (Jan 7, 2010)

I went! Took me mate jay along whos a bit scared of spiders..lucky hes also a bit dumb and didn't realise we was going to a spider show until we was already 3/4 the way there  lol

Was a good day met some cool people, was a nice atmosphere  

I got...

1x B.boehemi juvi female
1x PsalmopoeusCambridgei sling
1x Psalmopoeus Irminia sling

Was tempted to get a golith bird eater at only £3 a sling! but i know in a year i would be struggling for a place to keep it due to the size! Also looked into getting a Singapore blue sling and p.Metallica but was put off by the usual risks of gender and survival rates :/ 

Well fingers crossed for the ones i got and glad i came along


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

hazza12 said:


> couldent find you? and i was at the invicta bit most the time lol got alot from them all


We were sat at a table which was next to House of Spiders lol. My son was in the middle square running around for most of it lmao.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> We were sat at a table which was next to House of Spiders lol. My son was in the middle square running around for most of it lmao.



I spoke to u and mark take u new it was me?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> We were sat at a table which was next to House of Spiders lol. My son was in the middle square running around for most of it lmao.


O lol I saw your son then lol I must have bin litrely infront of you then I was tempted to get a centipede from that table ! Didn't have anuf in the end  
Hope you had a good time I will be booking a table next year


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> I spoke to u and mark take u new it was me?


I do now Marks just pointed it out to me lmao. Had loads of people coming upto me going oh your Selina and then pointing to my tummy lol. Take it me being hippo sized kind of gave me away.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I do now Marks just pointed it out to me lmao. Had loads of people coming upto me going oh your Selina and then pointing to my tummy lol. Take it me being hippo sized kind of gave me away.



u didnt no it was me ?I thought u did I new what u looked like from ur pick I can't believe anyone has more then one kid my ones more then enough and I dont even do that much, mark wast how I imAgined I no u said he was ginger but I thought hed look older I thought i saw a pic of him on here before but must have been some one else ask him what him gamertag is?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> u didnt no it was me ?I thought u did I new what u looked like from ur pick I can't believe anyone has more then one kid my ones more then enough and I dont even do that much, mark wast how I imAgined I no u said he was ginger but I thought hed look older I thought i saw a pic of him on here before but must have been some one else ask him what him gamertag is?


Lol he dont look his age at all.

Sorry it took me a day to work out it was you. Got there finally though XD.

My son was fantastic yesterday he kept going pider pider lol. He won a vagans in the raffle too.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Lol he dont look his age at all.
> 
> Sorry it took me a day to work out it was you. Got there finally though XD.
> 
> My son was fantastic yesterday he kept going pider pider lol. He won a vagans in the raffle too.


I was gonna being my little girl.but my misses didst trust me with her probably ly wise I'm so forgetful id probably of left her there by mistake my memory a nightmare I'm.to scatty


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> I was gonna being my little girl.but my misses didst trust me with her probably ly wise I'm so forgetful id probably of left her there by mistake my memory a nightmare I'm.to scatty


Lol Ewans godmum was there and Noels lovely daughter loves spending time with him. Harderly saw him all day tbh. Hes a daddys boy too so he prefers being with his dad at these things.


----------



## Michael Scheller (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, 
just want to say a big THANKS to the members of the Invicta Arachnida Club.
The show was imho perfect organized and it was a very nice atmosphere...:2thumb:
See you next year at the same place..
Cheers, Michael


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Michael, my spiders are fantastic, I'm really pleased with them. Thank you. I'll put you up some feedback for your profile x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Michael Scheller said:


> Hi,
> just want to say a big THANKS to the members of the Invicta Arachnida Club.
> The show was imho perfect organized and it was a very nice atmosphere...:2thumb:
> See you next year at the same place..
> Cheers, Michael


Nice to finally get to say hi. Thanks for the fantastic spiders.


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Michael Scheller said:


> Hi,
> just want to say a big THANKS to the members of the Invicta Arachnida Club.
> The show was imho perfect organized and it was a very nice atmosphere...:2thumb:
> See you next year at the same place..
> Cheers, Michael


Whilst I didn't speak to you personally, Michael, many thanks for your hard work in the hobby and extended thanks to your colleague that was attending the stand, the chap with the glasses and the mature male Xenesthis! 

We spoke quite a lot and he was very helpful in my difficult decision between the P. metallica and E. olivacea slings (went for the latter, which I had wanted anyway but I had originally decided not to get for financial reasons and because I had imagined they'd be an awful lot smaller than they are!)

I'm 100% confident I'll get a P. met from you at the BTS show in May, if you have any left by then and if they have grown on a little. 

Thanks again!

Phil.


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Michael Scheller said:


> Hi,
> just want to say a big THANKS to the members of the Invicta Arachnida Club.
> The show was imho perfect organized and it was a very nice atmosphere...:2thumb:
> See you next year at the same place..
> Cheers, Michael



Yes thanks very much micheal all the spiders I got from you are fantastic looking forward to b.t.s show!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biffy said:


> Yes thanks very much micheal all the spiders I got from you are fantastic looking forward to b.t.s show!!!


You might say hi this time :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

selina20 said:


> You might say hi this time :whistling2::whistling2:


Yes...lol will do I'm gonna change my avatar to a pic of me then I won't be missed!!!!:lol2: that t.gigas still hasn't moulted!


----------



## Michael Scheller (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Phil



guruphil said:


> ...thanks to your colleague that was attending the stand, the chap with the glasses and the mature male Xenesthis!
> 
> We spoke quite a lot and he was very helpful in my difficult decision between the P. metallica and E. olivacea slings (went for the latter, which I had wanted anyway but I had originally decided not to get for financial reasons and because I had imagined they'd be an awful lot smaller than they are!)


Thanks, will tell it my friend Olaf.



guruphil said:


> I'm 100% confident I'll get a P. met from you at the BTS show in May, if you have any left by then and if they have grown on a little.


Will surely have some metallica slings for the BTS show, as my breeder of the metallica´s works very succesfull, he has around 7-9 fertil metallica sac´s every year.

Thanks a lot for the nice feedback´s.
The SEAS was my second show in UK, it´s nice to see that the show´s here are something "special" for the customers. In Germany we have nearly all weekend a show, in UK are not many show´s, think that make´s the difference..:2thumb:

Cheers, Michael


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

your tables were amazing so menny ts!! i got 3 p.striata juveniles of you great things i was rehousing them and one disided to jump about 5ft onto my bed :gasp: its ok thow very fast one that one was lol there great feeders!!
cheers!!

Harry:2thumb:


----------



## Michael Scheller (Dec 9, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> your tables were amazing so menny ts!! i got 3 p.striata juveniles of you great things i was rehousing them and one disided to jump about 5ft onto my bed :gasp: its ok thow very fast one that one was lol there great feeders!!
> cheers!!
> 
> Harry:2thumb:


Did you catched her allready? 

Cheers, Michael


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

yh grabbed a tub over the top and card underneath luckily she was on a scrunched up towel so she was on the top like errrmmm were am i?.....


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm totally loving the E. olivacea so far. Nobody else seems to know much about them though. Should be a fun ride! 

I've rehoused into one of our discarded livefood tubs for now and we had a moult two or three days ago. Colours and abdominal patterns already clearly visible. Beautiful.  

http://twitpic.com/3x1eyq


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

guruphil said:


> I'm totally loving the E. olivacea so far. Nobody else seems to know much about them though. Should be a fun ride!


I bought one as well Phil.

I dropped the whole sling tub into a 100ml pot.

I haven't seen the sling properly yet, but I know it alive cos it has webbed up virtually everything in the pot.........reminiscent of a C fimbriata web.

Cant wait for it to mature if the adult pics are anything to go by! Apparently they are quite fast growing.


----------



## boocally (Aug 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> My son was fantastic yesterday he kept going pider pider lol. He won a vagans in the raffle too.


That must've been the one I donated! :welcome:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

boocally said:


> That must've been the one I donated! :welcome:


Thank you XD


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

*E. olivacea*



Lucky Eddie said:


> I bought one as well Phil.
> 
> I dropped the whole sling tub into a 100ml pot.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm thinking I might migrate mine to the Komodo Sphagnum Moss pot I have. I doubt it's very happy in the horizontally alligned tub it's currently in..

I ended up coaxing it out of the little pot it was in, feeling a bit guilty for that now. :/ Can't wait for it to grow up, Mark at House of Spiders is going to get a lot of custom from us over the next year or so I think...


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

guruphil said:


> I doubt it's very happy in the horizontally alligned tub it's currently in..


TBH, if its anything like a young H mac, I dont spose its too bothered. When young they tend to burrow.

I understand they dont need to be too damp.


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

I wonder how the temperament and venom potency compare to an H. maculata...


----------

